# Fetal growth desperate worried mum to be



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi there,

Ive just got home in a right old state. I had a scan at 20 weeks 4 days where all the babies growth was within the normal ranges, it was the full diagnostic scan. 
Today I just had a quickie scan , my tickers out by a few days, Im actually 25 weeks today, but the baby was measuring fine, apart from the head which seemed to be a bit behind by 2 weeks. To be honest the measurements were varied, the BPD was fine measuring 24+4 which is near enough, the AC was 23+4  but the HC was 22+4. The FL was 25+1. The gynae said the HC could be small as he found it difficult to measure and Ive got to go back there next week so he can check again. 

Im worrying sick, I really am, whats the possible scenarios I can expect at this point , 25 weeks gestation. The baby wont be born with a brain problem will it- surely they d have picked that up at the 20 week scan. 


Please help please. Im crying myself stupid at the moment. 

ps the expected weight was also right on target so that was ok

Lotsky xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Please try to relax a bit.  Scans are very different to get accurate, and it may have just been that the head was in a dificult position to measure at the time.  If there was any severe abnormalities, the growth would be much slower than that.  I'm sure that the scan next week will be reassuring.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks ill tryxxxxeasier said than done with me


----------

